
You probably shouldn't use a public CDN for your website - HTMLPasta
https://htmlpasta.com/why-you-probably-shouldnt-use-a-cdn-for-your-website/
======
Piskvorrr
1\. The integrity hash is the only sane way of including anything, ever.
Loading unverified content from a CDN would be insane.

2\. Doing a CDN-or-local fallback is trivial in JS.

(3. The scenario but-the-first-load is highly speculative, doesn't consider
multiple factors, such as "although it's the first load for your site, the
user already has the library cached from CDN") TL;DR: both your objections
have been solved for years now.

